# Faire de la place sur son disque dur



## Pan (28 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche des solutions pour gagner de l'espace sur mon disque dur. J'ai notamment repéré des dossiers dans la librairie que je pourrais peut-être alléger. Par exemple, dans le dossier "Receipt", puis-je effacer tous les .pkg ? Dans le dossier "Printer", puis-je effacer tous ce qui ne concerne pas mon imprimante ? Connaissez-vous d'autres dossiers que je pourrais alléger ou d'autres moyen de faire de la place sur mon disque dur ? D'avance, merci.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu as plein de fils existants sur le sujet (par ex. ici).
Mais à partir du moment ou tu te poses la question de supprimer les fichiers .pkg je crois qu'il est urgent pour toi de changer de disque dur !


----------



## Pan (28 Mars 2010)

Je ne peux pas : c'est un vieux portable avec un disque dur d'une capacité de 4 Go.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Une pièce de musée ! Je suis émerveillé... 

Sérieusement, s'il marche encore, c'est que c'était de la bonne qualité. Peut-être serait-il possible de supprimer les langues inutiles des différents programmes installés (mais conserver *impérativement* l'anglais). Cela peut faire gagner un peu de place. On peut le faire manuellement, mais il existe aussi de slogiciels dédiés (je ne peux être plus précis, ignorant le système utilisé).


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2010)

Ah

- Je crois que tu peux supprimer les .pkg mais dans ce cas n'utilise pas "mise à jour de logiciels" de façon automatique.
- Les fichiers de toutes les imprimantes que tu ne vas pas utiliser : oui, tu peux les supprimer.
- Regarde alors pour supprimer les langues inutiles (soft du genre monolingal; je n 'aime pas trop le principe mais si tu es vraiment ric rac point de vue place, pourquoi pas)
- Mets tes données sur un disque dur externe (j'imagine que c'est déjà fait)

Voilà déjà qqs pistes; après tu peux touurs jeter un coup dans les fichiers installés par Office (si tu ultises), en particulier tous les cliparts


Mon conseil à deux balles : quand tu as éliminé une "famille " de fichiers (par ex. les .pkg, ou bien les drivers) (cad mis à la corbeille, sans la vider), redémarre ta machine pour vérifier que tu n'as pas supprimé qch d'important. Si tout est OK, alors tu peux vider la corbeille et passer à une "famille" de fichiers à supprimer.


----------



## Pan (28 Mars 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une pièce de musée ! Je suis émerveillé...
> 
> Sérieusement, s'il marche encore, c'est que c'était de la bonne qualité. Peut-être serait-il possible de supprimer les langues inutiles des différents programmes installés (mais conserver *impérativement* l'anglais). Cela peut faire gagner un peu de place. On peut le faire manuellement, mais il existe aussi de slogiciels dédiés (je ne peux être plus précis, ignorant le système utilisé).


Oui, il marche très bien. Il s'agit de la première génération d'iBook palourde, équipé d'un processeur G3. J'ai installé MacOS 10.3. Concernant les langues, j'ai déjà fait le ménage avec Monolingual. Grâce à GrandPerspectice, j'ai repéré un fichier volumineux (64 Mo  ) nommé swapfile0 qui se trouve ici : private/var/vm/swapfile0. Puis-je le supprimer ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2010)

Si j'en crois ce qui se dit *ICI*, ce fichier swapfile0 ne devrait pas être supprimé et il est normal qu'il pèse 64 Mo.


----------



## Pan (28 Mars 2010)

Zut ! Et concernant les polices : j'ai un dossier dans la bibliothèque et un dans Office avec les même polices. Est-ce que je peux en supprimer un des deux ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2010)

prudence prudence prudence !

d'une maniere globale je dirai
pas jeter  quoique ce soit  de la zone OS au risque de compromettre l'OS

par contre ce que tu peux faire et ca c'est propre

c'est réinstaller l'OS et au moment de l'install choisir install personalisée et demander à ne PAS installer telle ou telle chose
et c'est le mac qui s'en occupe

ca c'est propre

-- 
il serait TRES utile de connaitre l'OS utilisé 
voire la machine exacte


----------



## Pan (28 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> il serait TRES utile de connaitre l'OS utilisé
> voire la machine exacte


Alors il s'agit d'un iBook G3/366 SE dont le disque est partitionné en deux : d'un côté en format Unix (UFS) avec MacOs 10.3 et de l'autre en format MacOs étendu (HFS+) avec MacOS 9.2.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2010)

et pourquoi ca?
alors que tu peux avoir 10.3 et OS9 ( classic) sur une seule partition


----------



## Pan (28 Mars 2010)

Parce que j'ai rencontré des problèmes avec Classic qui démarre sous MacOs X, donc je voulais avoir les deux systèmes totalement indépendant.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2010)

ce qui bouffe de la place 2 OS complets + allocation ( fixe) des partitions

A l'opposé  classic n'est pas un OS mais est une application intégrée à OSX
 et une seule partition te laisse l'accès libre à tout l'espace libre


----------



## Pan (28 Mars 2010)

Tu veux dire que j'aurais pu mettre les deux OS séparés sur la même partition ? Mais alors pas en UNIX.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2010)

ce que je veux dire c'est tu  peux utilser des outils OS9 SANS installer OS9
via classic qui est une partie d'OSX

l'avantage -vu sous l'angle du fil- c'est que tu gagnes en gestion d'espace libre
tout est sur une partition

et comme par ailleurs tu peux installer OSX( avec ou sans classic) en giclant dès l'install ce qui ne t'interesse pas (les gestion d'OS en autres langues , les pilotes d'imprimantes, bluetooth aiirport que sais je encore etc etc)
tu auras 
osx allégé avec gestion OS9
et sur UNE partition
,


----------



## Pan (28 Mars 2010)

OS 9 ne prend pas tant de place que ça. Et concernant les polices, un avis ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2010)

os9 ne prend pas ""de place" mais la partition avec espace alloué oui


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2010)

Bon, plusieurs choses :

- Changer le disque sur un Palourde, c'est possible, je l'ai fait. Ce ne sont que des vis à dévisser des clips à déclipser, et un ou deux connecteurs à déconnecter (et bien sûr, revisser, reclipser et reconnecter ensuite). Par ailleurs, aucun iBook Palourde n'a été fourni avec un disque de 4 Go, le 300 avait un 3 Go, le premier 366 un 6 Go, et les modèles "Firewire" un 10 Go. Donc si tu as un 4 Go, c'est qu'il a déjà été changé (pour un plus petit, ce qui est curieux).

- OS X 10.3 fonctionne bien mieux sur un disque HFS+, pas besoin de format UNIX, donc pas besoin de partitionner, mettre OS 9.2 et OS X sur la même partition ne pose aucun problème, et contrairement à ce que je lis ici ou là, "Classic" n'a pas d'existence physique réelle, il s'agit simplement d'utiliser Mac OS 9 comme une application sous OS X (donc, non, on ne peut pas utiliser "classic" sans installer OS 9, puisque "Classic" *est* Mac OS 9, mais lancé depuis OS X !), mais un système dit "Classic" permet aussi de faire démarrer le Mac sous OS 9 (9.1 ou 9.2 en fait, mais pas 9.0.x) en natif, si c'est un modèle qui accepte de démarrer sous OS 9 (en gros un modèle datant de 2002 ou plus ancien, avec quelques exceptions pour un ou deux modèles de 2003).

- Pour le côté "ménage" : les "PKG" de receipts ne sont pas des paquets d'installation, mais juste des "signatures" stockées là pour permettre au système de mises à jour automatiques de savoir où il en est, ce qu'il doit installer et ce qui est déjà fait, donc si tu les supprimes, à la prochaine vérif de mises à jour, il va tout te réinstaller et les remettre. "Swapfile.xxx", ce sont les fichiers de la mémoire virtuelle, si tu les supprimes, il va les recréer, et s'il n'a pas la place de le faire, c'est le kernel panic assuré.


----------



## Pan (28 Mars 2010)

4 Go, c'est la taille de la partition avec MacOS X. Le disque fait 6 Go en tout. Concernant "Classic", j'ai de vieux programme qui ne marche pas sur mon poste de bureau quand je démarre Classic, alors qu'ils fonctionnent très bien sur mon portable quand je le démarre sous OS 9.
Je reviens à ma question sur les Fonts : est-ce que je peux mutualiser celle de la bibliothèque et celle d'Office ou bien dois-je garder les deux dossiers ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2010)

Pan a dit:


> 4 Go, c'est la taille de la partition avec MacOS X. Le disque fait 6 Go en tout. Concernant "Classic", j'ai de vieux programme qui ne marche pas sur mon poste de bureau quand je démarre Classic, alors qu'ils fonctionnent très bien sur mon portable quand je le démarre sous OS 9.



Relis mieux ce que je dis : Classic et OS 9 c'est pareil, c'est un seul et même système, donc le dossier système qui te permet de lancer OS 9 sous OS X* te permet aussi de démarrer directement le Mac sous OS 9 !* Par ailleurs, si tes applications ont besoin d'un système plus ancien (ton Mac peut démarrer en 8.6 au minimum), alors tu peux aussi installer ce système à la place de Classic, tu ne pourras juste pas l'utiliser sous OS X. Par contre, dans ce cas, il te faudra remplacer le TdB démarrage de ce système par celui de Mac OS 9.2, sinon, tu ne pourras pas resélectionner OS X sous ce système.



Pan a dit:


> Je reviens à ma question sur les Fonts : est-ce que je peux mutualiser celle de la bibliothèque et celle d'Office ou bien dois-je garder les deux dossiers ?



Tu dois garder les deux dossiers. La seule solution que je vois, sans changer de disque, c'est de reformater ton disque, et de ne lui mettre qu'une seule partition qui contienne OS 9 et OS X, ainsi l'espace inutilisé par un OS sera disponible pour l'autre. Cependant, avec 6 Go tu seras toujours à l'étroit, 10 Go seraient un minimum vital, et encore, à condition de ne pas avoir besoin de trop d'applications.


----------



## Pan (28 Mars 2010)

Pour l'instant c'est encore vivable : j'ai presque 2 Go de libre sur la partition avec MacOS X. Par contre, je ne savais pas que l'on perdait de l'espace en partitionnant le disque. Cette perte est de quel ordre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2010)

Pan a dit:


> Pour l'instant c'est encore vivable : j'ai presque 2 Go de libre sur la partition avec MacOS X. Par contre, je ne savais pas que l'on perdait de l'espace en partitionnant le disque. Cette perte est de quel ordre ?



Ça n'est pas que tu "perds" de la place, c'est que "la place" n'est plus libre pour tout. En cas de besoin, Mac OS X ne peut pas utiliser la place libre sur l'autre partition, et vice et versa. Avec une seule partition, toute la place libre est accessible par n'importe lequel de tes deux systèmes.

Mac OS X construit (par défaut, mais de toute façon toujours sur une seule) ses fichiers de mémoire virtuelle sur la partition qui le contient, si cette partition vient à se remplir pour une raison x ou y (par exemple : un gros fichier temporaire) et que Mac OS X a besoin de plus de mémoire, il va créer un nouveau swapfile de 64 Mo, et s'il ne peut pas le faire, c'est le plantage assuré, c'est pour cette raison qu'on ne peut pas faire fonctionner Mac OS X avec un disque saturé, et dans ta config, si la partition principale est pleine, il ne pourra pas aller se servir de la place libre sur l'autre, d'où l'intérêt de ne pas partitionner.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2010)

autre facon d'expliquer
 dessin avec même disque en 1 partition et en 2





partition rose et partition verte sont séparées , tailles fixes   et sans communication  entre elles

c'est comme si tu avais 2 disques séparés

et pour les raisons expliquées plus haut par nous 2 , pour ton utilisation 2 partitions c'est pas interessant

 t'aurais un DD de 500 gigas ce serait different
mais vu la taille actuelle de ton DD ton interet est de laisser l'OS gerer TOUT l'espace libre via  une partition


----------



## Pan (28 Mars 2010)

D'accord, je comprends ce que vous voulez dire. J'ai quand même essayé d'allouer une taille adéquate à chaque partition pour ne pas avoir de problème de place : quatre gigas et demi pour MacOS X et un giga et demi pour MacOS 9.
À dire vrai, je ne me sens pas de reformater le disque et de tout réinstaller.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2010)

et pourtant tu vas finir par le faire
et c'est très simple
evidemment tu sauvegardes tes données avant


----------

